# Nomad device loyalty discount



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone get a Nomad device from D*tv with any type of discount? It seems a little steep at $149.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I haven't heard of anyone getting a discount. 

And :welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks. I'm hoping there might be someone that has figured a way to get D*tv to cut the cost.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

One time cost with no monthly fee and no lease. For the way I use it (and the amount), it was a good price point.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I won't be considering a Nomad until they add Android tablet support...


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> I won't be considering a Nomad until they add Android tablet support...


+1


----------



## skew (Jan 23, 2008)

Drew2k said:


> I won't be considering a Nomad until they add Android tablet support...


+1 and also do away with jailbreak check on ios I would buy one in a heartbeat


----------



## markrogo (Sep 18, 2007)

skew said:


> +1 and also do away with jailbreak check on ios I would buy one in a heartbeat


The jailbreak check will never go away.


----------



## bosoxfan (Dec 15, 2011)

Don't have my iPhone jailebroke, so that's not an issue for me....yet.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Another Android fan here, and I want an Android version of Nomad.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

They offered me $50 off but I didnt take it.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If people insist on jailbreaking their devices, don't expect the legitimate vendors to support it...


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

CCarncross said:


> If people insist on jailbreaking their devices, don't expect the legitimate vendors to support it...


"Not supporting it" is completely understandable but "locking you out of it" is another story.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

TBlazer07 said:


> "Not supporting it" is completely understandable but "locking you out of it" is another story.


They are locking out the jailbroken devices because they have no control over DRM and security on them. One of the reasons so many jaibreak their devices in the 1st place. It's your choice to jailbreak your devices, its their choice to say "No soup for You!" :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is not the thread to be discussing jailbreaking. There is another thread for that, thanks.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This is not the thread to be discussing jailbreaking. There is another thread for that, thanks.


 Sorry, please provide a link to the Nomad vs. Jailbreaking thread. Couldn't find it. All I see is a DirecTV iPad App JB thread.


----------

